# أجود أنواع الزيوت , زيت زيتون الجوف , الآن بين يديك



## أميـر العسـل (24 يوليو 2010)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*الأخوة والأخوات أعضاء وزوار هذا المنتدى الجميل*

*يسرنا أن نقدم لكم ( أجود أنواع الزيوت الطبيعية - زيت زيتون الجوف الفاخر ) المنتج من مزارع الزيتون بمنطقة الجوف والحاصل على المركز الأول بالعالم من حيث الجودة والطبيعة والفائدة.*


*زيت زيتون بكر عصره أولى معصور على البارد إنتاج 2010*



*قال تعالى*

*(وَالتِّينِ وَالزَّيْتُونِ {1} وَطُورِ سِينِينَ {2} وَهَذَا الْبَلَدِ الْأَمِينِ)*

*قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم*

*" كلوا الزيت وأدهنوا به فإنه يخرج من شجرة مباركة "*

*الإعجاز العلمي والمواد الفعالة*

*لقد أشار القرآن الكريم إلى أهمية شجرة الزيتون وزيتها في عدة آيات ووصفها بأنها مباركة، أي كثيرة العطاء والفائدة وأمر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أصحابه ومن ثم جميع المسلمين بتناول زيت الزيتون ولقد اكتشف العلم المعاصر فوائد هائلة لزيت الزيتون.*

*ولا يخفى على الجميع أهمية زيت الزيتون فهو معجزة من معجزات الله في الأرض التي دل البشريه جميعا عليه في كتابه الكريم وأقسم به في آياته البينات.*

*ثم آتى العلم الحديث ليكشف لنا معجزات هذا الزيت الطيب المبارك وقدراته العجيبه في علاج كثير من الأمراض وفوائده التي لا تعد ولا تحصى.*

*




*

*



*

*



*

*



*


*أجود أنواع الزيوت .. زيت زيتون الجوف الفاخر*


*



*

*



*

*



*


*تذوقوا أجود أنواع الزيوت الطبيعية .. زيت زيتون الجوف*


*



*

*



*



*سعر التنكة الواحدة (16 لتر) 650 ريال*


*التوصيل مجانا لجميع مناطق المملكة عبر شركة فيدكس لوصول الطرد بشكل سريع ولسلامته*


*زيت زيتون الجوف الفاخر*

*مـن جوفنـا .. إلـى جوفكـم*

*((زيت مضمون ومجرب على الذمة والأمانة , ونتعهد أمام الله سبحانه وتعالى بجودته ونضمن لكم جودته))*


*// للطلــب //*


*من خلال الموضوع أو الرسائل الخاصة أو البريد الإلكتروني أو الإتصال والإرسال على الجوال*

*البريد // [email protected]*

*الجوال // 0544618298*​


----------



## تاجرة متميزة (25 يوليو 2010)

*رد: أجود أنواع الزيوت , زيت زيتون الجوف , الآن بين يديك*

موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------



## بسمـــــه (8 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: أجود أنواع الزيوت , زيت زيتون الجوف , الآن بين يديك*

موفق بإذن الله


----------

